# RP Writers Block



## Dyrra (Sep 16, 2016)

So, I've been doing a few RP's, enjoying the whole process, but recently I just can't seem to think of anything to write. I wanna continue, but I look at the wall of text and I can't think of anything to write down. Anyone else had that problem? How do you get past it? I'm curious.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Sep 16, 2016)

It's quite a pickle







And like any tough pickles such as the one above, there's not much you can do but AbanDONE the quest and try again later when you think the pickle has gone away


----------



## Dyrra (Sep 16, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> It's quite a pickle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn devil-pickles, they're the worst. So just leave it for now and attempt later then?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Sep 16, 2016)

Dyrra said:


> Damn devil-pickles, they're the worst. So just leave it for now and attempt later then?


Are you




like you want to do it but can't write something decent or are you not Really Feeling It at all and feel forced?


----------



## Dyrra (Sep 16, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Are you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The former, I just looks at the text and can't figure out anyway to reply XD


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Sep 16, 2016)

What I'd usually do is either think real hard to past parts of the RP and take my time with it or wait a bit to see if any ideas come back to me, don't know if this helps tho


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 16, 2016)

Dyrra said:


> The former, I just looks at the text and can't figure out anyway to reply XD


I've been in those situations, wanting and trying to be descriptive and decent as best as I can, but I can only get something as basic as the character's answer, and that's literally all


----------



## Keywee612 (Sep 17, 2016)

I wish can help you but not rp material good luck finding what you looking for


----------



## Yoi Ishiya (Sep 17, 2016)

Honestly what i do is read something i enjoy. Read something relative to the topic you want to focus on.


----------



## Gaitsu (Sep 24, 2016)

If its a matter of you dont have anything to react to, tell your rp partner that you need something more ao you can actually interact. I get those moments where its a wall of backstory, and maybe two lines of actual face to face rp, and they question why i put a couple of sentances.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 24, 2016)

Dyrra said:


> So, I've been doing a few RP's, enjoying the whole process, but recently I just can't seem to think of anything to write. I wanna continue, but I look at the wall of text and I can't think of anything to write down. Anyone else had that problem? How do you get past it? I'm curious.


I had a dream not long ago about being saved by an enclave of surviving furries, after a terrible apocalypse killed most of the people on Earth. The ones that didn't die became terrible flesh eating mutants. How's that for an idea. It was one of the most vivid dreams I've ever had.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 24, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I had a dream not long ago about being saved by an enclave of surviving furries, after a terrible apocalypse killed most of the people on Earth. The ones that didn't die became terrible flesh eating mutants. How's that for an idea. It was one of the most vivid dreams I've ever had.


And if you use it let me know. I kinda would like to see it.


----------



## Dyrra (Sep 25, 2016)

Honestly this is all great advice, thanks everyone! ^^



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> And if you use it let me know. I kinda would like to see it.



And I like making new ideas for RP's, I might think about it. Sounds like it'd make a good group RP ^^


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 25, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I had a dream not long ago about being saved by an enclave of surviving furries, after a terrible apocalypse killed most of the people on Earth. The ones that didn't die became terrible flesh eating mutants. How's that for an idea. It was one of the most vivid dreams I've ever had.


I think we can go with this plot  however, depending on the setting, and just to be safe, I'll just use my weapons for the most part


----------

